# Delete thread



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Delete thread.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can try Shadow Lighting in Surrey
Shadow Lighting & Supplies Inc. located in Surrey, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

please delete this thread


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

done delete please


----------

